# Sm Dia Tex Shooter Tubes 3/8 Steel



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* Small Diameter Tex Shooter Tubes are so FAST! No trouble blowing through both sides of an unopened Campbells Soup can. Campbells Soup cans are especially hard cans.*

*http://youtu.be/AnXtXmbjlIk*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

RAW POWER!!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

seeing that can's brains hanging out made me hungry.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup, love those tubes!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just about to sit down and put on a new set myself. They don't last long in the heat and the sun.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Just about to sit down and put on a new set myself. They don't last long in the heat and the sun.


*Depending on the abuse 3 to 5 hundred shots and another factor to getting speed/power and adding additional time on the tubes has to do with how quickly the release happens. The quicker the release the better it is.*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think Cap is talking about UV damage. The thinner the rubber the faster the UV damage from the sun. Remember to always keep your Bands in a cool dark place when not shooting. If carrying a slingshot with you keep it in as dark of a place as possible. When I carry one, I like to carry mine in my sock under my pants. In cooler weather I carry mine in reach through front sweat shirt pocket. At home I keep shooting slingshot on the floor In a tin container, The rubber that I sell I keep in the refrigerator, but do not freeze. -- Tex


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

One texan beatup 8 Chinese, how could this possible. same distance , same ammo .

can on left hits more than 10 time did not penetrade.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> I think Cap is talking about UV damage. The thinner the rubber the faster the UV damage from the sun. Remember to always keep your Bands in a cool dark place when not shooting. If carrying a slingshot with you keep it in as dark of a place as possible. When I carry one, I like to carry mine in my sock under my pants. In cooler weather I carry mine in reach through front sweat shirt pocket. At home I keep shooting slingshot on the floor In a tin container, The rubber that I sell I keep in the refrigerator, but do not freeze. -- Tex


 That's good to know, Bill. I have been keeping your sheets in a ziplock in a cabinet and tubing in a stainless gasketed cylinder. Neither are in the fridge.
I'm gonna put them in and see if Heather notices.... I keep my shooters in my pocket, cause I don't wear shoes and socks. Let alone pants. I even wear shorts and flip flops to church. I thank God that He's not into fashion.
Florida Rocks!


----------

